# Two double extractions split between two cups...



## AndyW1692 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi all,

I currently have a single boiler Gaggia Classic 2019 and I was looking at ways in which I can speed up the making of two espresso shots.

This may be a complete NO from people, but I'm curious.

Has anyone pulled a double shot into two cups (single per cup) and then another double in to the same two cups to make both cups a double? (effectively you would end up with two differnet (but consistent) extractions within each cup)

Reason being is, although my cups are heated pre-pulling of the shots, one sits on the side and waits whilst the brew head gets to 93c again so I can pull the second shot. If I could do both cups at once and then again, they would both be as fresh as each other and it would prevent the first one sitting on the side for 3 or 4 mins.

Note. I froth milk AFTER pulling both shots to prevent a longer wait between shot times.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@AndyW1692 It's probably better to pull 1 double shot per cup....rather than try splitting the shots.....cover the 1st cup with a plastic lid from a cream pot or something.


----------

